# "Ringless honey mushrooms"



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

This is a picture of mushrooms David found lying at the base of a huge dead maple tree earlier this fall. Since no one in here was able to ID them, I asked a professional. (I thought you would all benefit from this information as much as I did.)

"Tradd" (Teaches about mushrooms. Offers cultivation classes near Greenville, SC) said the mushrooms we found growing at the base of a dead maple tree were "Ringless honey mushrooms". He stated the following: "...they are edible, have a white spore print (Armillaria tabescens), always cluster, have honey brown caps, stems that darken toward the base where they are all connected to dead, buried wood. They attack trees and are parasitic...will latch onto the base of trees that are already weakened..."

In farther researching "honey mushrooms", I discovered these need to be cooked at least 15 minutes and should not be eaten raw.


----------

